# Romania - Ferry across the Danube



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I couldn't find a Romania section to post this in so I hope it posts somewhere. 

Anyway, does anyone have experience of using the ferry crossings across the Danube in Romania from Bechet to Oryahovo or from Turnu Magurele to Nikopol? 

We are trying to find information about these routes - prices, timetables, reliability, even if they are actually running at the moment (Nov 2010). 

Any info appreciated.
Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Just bumping this.
L x


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Any use?

http://www.setimes.com/cocoon/setimes/xhtml/en_GB/features/setimes/features/2009/08/18/feature-01


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> Just bumping this.
> L x


Hi,

Have a look HERE on the Oryahovo to Bechet ferry.

The other ferry is a shorter crossing HERE

Not much info but you could try google or tripadvisor.

Don


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

I did Orijahovo to Bechet last April. During the day I think it was a fairly constant shuttle one every 20 or 30 minutes. I don't think it will close for the winter. It's not at all cheap the most expensive bit of water I have ever been on. 48 euro if I remember. Car rate is half this but even though I am a small camper <5m long and < 2m high they were not letting me though as a car. You will also need cash to cover road tax etc. So make sure you have plenty of euros. going the other way I had all sorts of hastle as the 48 euros left me with not enough to cover the taxes which were more in Romania.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Many thanks. 

We took the ferry from Turnu Magurele to Nikopol. We had a camper van so it cost us a total of 48.50 Euros, plus 3.50 Euros port tax in Bulgaria. They kindly arranged for us to pay half in Lei and half in Euros. 

We were the only vehicle on a special crossing put on at 3 p.m. for us and some foot passengers. 

I have to say everyone was very friendly and helpful on both sides of the Danube. 

The local ferry prices are as follows: 

ITEM PRICE ( € ) 
Truck / Truck&trailer 85 
Truck / Tourist bus 54 
Truck&trailer / Tourist bus&trailer	67 
Minibus 43 
Minibus&trailer 57 
Car 12 
Car&trailer 32 
Motorbike 2 
Passenger 2 
Child under 6 years Free of charge 

and the daily ferry schedule is as follows: 

ROUTE DEPARTURE	ARRIVAL 
Turnu MÄƒgurele - Nikopol	09:00 09:30 
Nikopol - Turnu MÄƒgurele	10:00 10:30 
Turnu MÄƒgurele - Nikopol	18:00 18:30 
Nikopol - Turnu MÄƒgurele	19:00 19:30 
(or more often if there are more cars and/or trucks)

Lesley


----------

